# Police Make Arrest In Stun Gun Torture Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Waltham Man Arrested In N.H. _

*NATICK, Mass. -- *Police on Thursday arrested one of two suspects wanted for torturing a man with a stun gun and knife as they drove around Natick.

The men thought that the 31-year-old victim had broken into one of their homes and stolen a safe, police said.

Officers arrested Marckenzy Masse, 25, of Waltham, Thursday morning in Nashua, N.H., two days after the alleged stun gun attack. Masse was scheduled to be arraigned Thursday in Nashua.

The second suspect, Eleazar Fernandez, 24, of Waltham, remained at large, said Natick Police Lt. Brian Grassey.

Both men face charges that include kidnapping and three counts of assault and battery.

The victim, who knows both men, told police that the suspects lured him into a car on Tuesday and then attacked.

"He kept saying he had no idea where the safe was," Grassey told the MetroWest Daily News of Framingham. "He was twice shocked with the stun gun -- once in the thigh and once in the chest."

The victim told police he struggled with the man holding the stun gun and knocked it to the ground. During the fight, the other man cut the victim's hand with a knife, police said.

The alleged victim then pulled the emergency brake and jumped out of the car.

Soon after, police received several 911 calls at about 4 p.m about a man running in out of traffic, calling for help and saying people were trying to kill him. He was treated by Natick firefighters at the scene, but refused further treatment, Grassey said.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------

